# Manuscript Notations



## JimmieD (Apr 14, 2009)

What does superscript notation before and/or after the single letter code of a new testament manuscript mean?

For example, and the font won't let me do this easily, if א had a "1" or a "2" or a "*" in superscript before it, what does that note?


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Apr 14, 2009)

Jimmie,

You might check the intro to whichever edition you're reading; perhaps they will have a key to the notations used in the apparatus.

It could mean that the 1 or 2 signify the first or second corrector of (in the case you mentioned) Aleph, in the readings they had.

Welcome to PB, Jimmie!

Steve


----------

